# Tell me how gauley season works (for after covid)



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

So is it something everyone should experience? Can you be a entry level intermediate lol? I see commercial trips available ? Is it all class 5? Is it super dangerous (like silly dangerous)? I see videos of "gauley fest" and dudes are jumping on creature crafts! Are they about to die? Can a guy just go and find a seat in a paddle rig? Is there bad ass safety on the river during the "fest"? Is it terrifying? Do you guys wanna go too? When covid goes away can you just go camp out and be a dude that jumps on creature crafts? When's the season over? How and why does the dam work? Stupid covid. Would it be fun to just spectate? Questions questions


----------



## raftwv201 (Jun 12, 2020)

Weekend releases from the Summersville Dam in September.

I think even commercial trips prefer you have some ww experience before you go down during Gauley Fest, but if you're going you can find a commercial trip on the New river as well.

It isn't all class V, but it's pretty big during releases.

The New River is also nearby and it offers a lot.

Statistically speaking, they're not about to die, but it's probably not the smartest thing to do.

You can probably go and find a seat in a paddle rig. Most likely if you're at a local campsite and friendly. Don't lie about your level and pull your weight.

It's been said that you could walk the Gauley and New river sections on the weekends during Gauley Fest, meaning step from raft to raft and never hit water. It's not that bad, but it does get pretty crowded. Most commercial outfits have camera and safety boaters out there.

It can be terrifying.

Probably not the smartest thing to do, but a lot of people hang out and watch the carnage.

Releases are on September weekends. The dam is for water and power. They raise levels in the summer for recreational use. The lake is also a beginner climbing destination.

West Virginia river festivals are always fun to spectate.

American Whitewater runs Gauley Fest. Here's the webpage:






American Whitewater


The primary advocate for the preservation and protection of whitewater rivers throughout the United States and connects the interests of human-powered recreational river users with ecological and science-based data to achieve goals within our mission.




www.americanwhitewater.org





Also check out Cheat Fest in the spring. Cheat River Festival

And the Yough.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks! Had friend years ago who said west Virginia was the most beautiful place he'd been. BUT after reading as nd watching a ton of videos...I am scared of that shit! Maybe I'll go check it out next year if we can . Wish class5 didnt mean sieves and undercuts. Looks so fun (on t.v.) can imagine its WAY BIGGER in person lol. Thanks man!!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

One big thing between there and the rivers of the West is that the water back East is warmer to swim in.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

So who's responsible for the hot dog on a string thing? The poor bastards dont look like they are in the right space for that kind of experimentation lol.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

So some mis information here. Gauley season starts the second weekend of September, releases are usually 2800 cfs Friday through Monday for the next 8 weeks, the last weekend is only Saturday and Sunday. The damn is in place for flood mitigation, in the fall they release the water in anticipation of winter and spring water. In the spring they shut her down and wait for the lake water to get to the right level, the when it rains whatever goes in the lake gets released so they can maintain summer pool. The Gauley is always running it’s just during Gauley season you know exactly how much water, so much easier to commercially book trips. 2800 is considered big and splashy but one of the easier levels. 1000 cfs one of the harder levels. The lower Gauley at big water say 10,000 cfs one of the most fun runs ever. Most of the danger comes from undercut rocks, this is a river if you swim, stay away from the rocks the bank is not always you friend. The upper has 5 class 5’s the Lower has 3. For class 5 water it is pretty manageable so if you have skill and people to follow totally doable.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

One year later....(spoken with a French accent)(like SpongeBob)


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

A little bit later... (same French accent)


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Request Preston Schaffer. You won't regret it.


----------



## idahoriversrat (Jul 1, 2011)

I run the Gauley on a annual bases except for the last year because of the stupid COVID-19. This year I will be missing the Gauley because I decided to do a Main Salmon river trip that ate into my vacation. One year my buddies all decided to kayak (Damm yakers), which left Henis and me without a paddle raft crew. I would have R2 with him, but he was a rookie so there was no chance with going down the Upper in a R2. I was able to do the River Hobo act and found some young paddle guides that had the day off that allowed Henis and I to join. I asked why it was so easy to let us on and he replied "those that ask and they have a dry suit, helmet, rescue knife, flip line already on must know what they are doing." The best part of this run was running the melt down on Sweet Falls. The biggest underwater stroke I have ever did in my life. 

The Gauley is a blast. A shot of us flipping in Sweet Falls 2019.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

You'd recommend a dry suit?


----------



## idahoriversrat (Jul 1, 2011)

Pinchecharlie said:


> You'd recommend a dry suit?


I have one ready. I found that when the rain hits the weather is cold. Also, towards the end of the season I have found that I did wear it a few times.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

So, Charlie...how was the Gauley?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

It was pretty crazy! I pussed out on r2ing the upper stretch but r2'd the lower and lower new. I had a legend raft guide/kayaker guy take me down lower first day r2 but then had to go so...then I got to scared to run the upper with two newbies r2 so I let my buddy run with the veteran and trip leader . Bigger and steeper than I had seen before so I was kinda scared lol. After a few rapids I relaxed and it was alot of fun. Been trying to explain the drops and best I can do is they are super defined. Lots of shite happening and juicy. I think I'll coin a new phrase cause big and juicy just doesn't get it. So I was thinking super crispy lol. Never seen that before and it's really fun but intimidating for me. Definitely big hits every rapid and to me better make moves away from big holes and dry slots rock piles yada yada. Stupid swim hazards got in my head though and made me puss out! That and there was a fatality the weekend before from a sieve. I suck I know but iam just a begginer so for me to r2 solid class 4 with real hazards was a good first year accomplishment!??. Yaha iam still bummed I didn't just say fuck it iam going. Good news is it's really fun to be there and beautiful and the rivers are gorgeous so we decided we would rent a house next year and do a 406 crew and charge it! I'll bring a row rig or hopefully have a good partner or do both would be awesome. Your coming too!!! I got to see my boys (who I met on m.b.) send pillow rock and got to watch the creature craft carnage jumping so I was very happy. Hopefully I progress enough next season where real class 4/-5 isn't as big a deal. Easy to feel good with legend partner but I saw tons of flips and lots of kayak swims. Even saw two guys that where very unhappy choking and scared swimming lol. So it's for real. Yeah man it's a must do. You'd get real good paddling out there. The rivers are just full of action and you gotta try pretty hard lol. So over all iam glad I went and iam super stoked on my boys and I met a real legend new friend. Paddled hard water with some style had a swim and never let go of boat crawled back in and kept pumping. Hahaha....for a 53 yr old first year of real whitewater season I killed it lol!!! Now iam ready to get better!!! The whole steep class 4 ledgy thing is fun fun! We should go do some oregon Washington stuff too. I bet upper wind is about the same and looks like a blast. Yeah man very stoked thanks for asking! Here's a perspective of pillow rock. Have a few videos too I'll try to figure out how to post. good times and warm water!!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's awesome, I'm stoked for you


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I learned one valuable lesson I forgot to mention. When a world class kayaker says its "its really just big class3" and "you'll be fine" you may want to scout!! Lol. Same guy said "this is such a happy fun place" guess if you've paddled the stikine everything's class 3 and happy lol. I wouldn't live there I don't think but I'll tell you south eastern boaters are frickn good! We should go in on some acreage there! It's about like montana prices 30 yrs ago!!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## raftwv201 (Jun 12, 2020)

Glad that you had a great time!


----------

